# Faint but there....(another pic added)



## Arcanegirl

12dpo today, this is one of 3 tests ive done today all with varying lines on them.

still in disbelief but as i would say to someone else, the line IS there and 3 other people have confirmed they can see it.

12dpo:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/12dpotest.jpg

Another pic added, 13dpo:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/13dpotest.jpg


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG, that is brilliant news darling, congrats to you both xxxx


----------



## ~KACI~

I can see it!!!!! Wow!! COngratualtions hun x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Annaspanna

Congrats hun, so happy for u!! xx


----------



## jacky24

OMG OMG OMG... I can't believe it hun!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I see the line it is there.... I hope you are starting a trendnow for us LTTC girls too.....

:hug: Congrats to you and valentine hun:hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! I definately see a line!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## TT's

oh my god!!!!

Is this really it???? Awww hon that's wonderfull!!!!

The biggest congratulations in the world, you really are the most deserving person ever for this!


Massive :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats i hope u have a HH 9 months :) .
That is a Bright shiny BFP i 100% see it . xxx .


----------



## polo_princess

WOW :cloud9:

Oh AG im so pleased for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Muahaha Ive seen your tests over days 

I wanna say how happy I am for you sweetie x x


----------



## krissi

OMG you did it, I am so pleased for you hunni. You deserve this sooo much xxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxxX


----------



## mummymadness

Hi hun .. I just checked other posts you have posted , And i saw if it didnt work this cycle you were going to wait untill after xmas . Iam sooo pleased for you . What a miracle . xxx .


----------



## wilbrabeany

great news congrats.xxx


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats hun!!! :happydance:

Very H&H 9months to you, that's great news :D

xx


----------



## sam's mum

Ooooh...it's not even that faint!! Congratulations!! :wohoo: x


----------



## todteach

Congratulations hun! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
You deserve this so much!
Way to go!


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! Such good news - I'm really pleased for you.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Vickie

so so happy for you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations sweetie! :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! :hug:


----------



## Barneyboo

I def see the line :happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:Here is to a happy and 9 months x x x x YIPEE!:hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats! Awesome awesome awesome news - there is light at the end of the long tunnel for all of us i'm sure!x


----------



## Munchkin

Wow Congrats! That is great news.
Wishing you a very sticky, happy and healthy pg!
Mx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! thats great news hun, im so pleased for you xx


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: What a Wonderfull way to start my morning......

Im so so so so so so Excited and happy for you :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Newbie77

Wonderful news. Congratulations....x.


----------



## SJK

brill news, have a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## chefamy1122

OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hug:


----------



## sjnams

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## miel

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well deserve ! i am so freaking happy !!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats fantastic news!!! Im really pleased for you!! 

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b240/liamsmummy/EB%20resized%20images/pregnancycongratulations.jpg

Its really lovely when someone from LTTC gets their :bfp:!! Like Jacky said lets hope this is the first of many for the LTTC gang!!


----------



## muffin

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

caroline, im alittle sobbing wreck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is THE most wonderful news, love to you both from all of us, will chat on msm soon!!!!


xxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Massive congrats AG!! :hugs:

x


----------



## Michy

yay yay yay :happydance: what fantastic news! Am sooo chuffed for you!


----------



## maybebaby

OMG!!!! I definitely see it!!! Congratulations!!! Huge :hug: for you!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

Sooooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Linzi

so so very happy for you, congrats

xxx


----------



## JJF

Congrats-How exciting!!!!! Have a great 9 months!


----------



## NeyNey

Oh Honey....I'm so glad I came on here after work before heading to bed.
Words cannot express just how happy I am for you both.
I can't stop smiling for you guys!!

Many many and many congratulations

:hugs:


----------



## SwissMiss

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! FAB!!!!!!!!!! Heartfelt CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

I CAN SOOOO SEE A LINE!!! OMG...congrats :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## CapitalChick

Wowwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## tansey

There is clearly a line there - Huuuuuuggggggeeeee congratulations! 
How exciting for you both (and all of us!)
:hugs:


----------



## fein&waiting

oh my word, i can see it too, and i like the tesco tests (only showed positive when i was actually preggo!) major congrats and hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## elles28

Congrats I am sooo happy for you both :happydance:


----------



## Coffee

OMG! What absolutely fantastic news!!! Yayy! Yayyy!!! Yayyy!!!!!

I've not used this smilie before- i've been waiting for the right moment and here it is.... so..... 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations!! You really give us all hope xx


----------



## lousielou

Oh what fantastic news! A massive congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations hun!!
xxx


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats!!!!!:hug::hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh this is wonderful, wonderful news. I am so happy that I popped on to see if anyone had any good news .... and it's you two.

After all you have been through and all the pain and heartache, this is truly a miracle and I am really over the moon for you.

I most definitely see the prettiest, pinkest line in the whole world. It's amazing. :hug: and loads of sticky mummy dust to you.


----------



## princess_bump

amazing news, congratulations :hug:


----------



## Omi

Absolutely thrilled for you!!!! Have a happy and easy 9 months hun!

Woohoo!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yey :happydance: 

So happy for you

xx


----------



## mrscookie

mate... im sat here in tears... after all the years you have been waiting, all the years I have known you, you finally do it, i am SO happy for you, words cant even say. Im so excited to have you with me now. A hugeee well done to you and rob
xxxxxxxxxx love u lots xx


----------



## Samo

Congratulations!!!! Wonderful news! :D so pleased for you!


----------



## tillymum

Congratulations, wishing you a sticky sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## nikky0907

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow that's wonderful, how long have u been TTC? X


----------



## Arcanegirl

2 years, 11 months


----------



## DaisyDuke

That is amazing, u must be over the moon. This will give so many of us hope. Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months. I'm so pleased for you. XXX


----------



## Helen

It was just THE most exciting thing looking at your tests the last couple of days. I am so so so thrilled for you and Rob. I love it when someone gets a BFP that makes me wanna :cry: and :wohoo:all at once.

So well deserved, can't wait for the LO to be here now! Roll on a bit of morning sickness (and Monday's test) to finally convince you that you're gonna be a Mummy! ](*,):rofl: Woo!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

This was such thrilling news to read this evening hun. So very happy for you, and I think you will have gathered we all agree with you about your line, it is as clear as day.

Well done to you, you are gonna enjoy every single second of it, I can tell

Shimmy,
xxx
:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tiffers

Oh my goodness!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so so so happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey hun, congrats on ur bfp so happy for u :) happy n healthy 9 months hun!


----------



## wantababybump

Massive congrats to you!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xo


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## Logiebear

Those are very clear bfp lines CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## readyforbaby

wow, wonderful... it brought tears to my eyes considering what a long journey this has been for you. Wishing you a heppy, healthy pregnancy. YAY!


----------



## Beckic

Congratulations - I am soooo pleased for you - you deserve it.

Bx x x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Malingo

Congrats!!! Im so happy for you, you deserve this so much! x


----------



## celine

Congrats :) Have a happy & healthy 9 motnhs and many years of love & cuddles after that :)


----------



## Mrs R

Oh congratulations!!! It's nice to see that miracles do still happen. Wishing u all the best for a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## avistar

I see a faint line on the cheapie!!!! WOW so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Emsi76

i can see it too!!

Congrats!


----------



## princess_x0

Arcanegirl said:


> 12dpo today, this is one of 3 tests ive done today all with varying lines on them.
> 
> still in disbelief but as i would say to someone else, the line IS there and 3 other people have confirmed they can see it.
> 
> 12dpo:
> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/12dpotest.jpg
> 
> Another pic added, 13dpo:
> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/13dpotest.jpg

WOHOOOOO.
Congratulationsss!!
Best of luck :)
xxx


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations !!


----------



## Beltane

I am thrilled for you!!!!!!!! Congrats and LOTS of sticky dust!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HAYS

congrats hun that is such good news
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maz

Oh congratulations hun

I am soooo pleased for you. I really hope that some more of us LTTCers will be keeping you company in 1st tri very soon.

Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy

:hug:


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations!! x x x


----------



## Kerryanne

congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggy

Yay fabby news xxx

Alyssa is gonny be a big cousin.

ps sorry i not been on much been trying and failinmg to potty train aly she starts nursery soon.


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Wow I can't believe I missed this. Congratulations sweetheart xXx <3


----------



## Tezzy

only just seen this! congrats!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## ktsl123

Very happy for you! Congratulations...Have a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## diva4180

OMG huge congrats!!! xx


----------



## Carley

congratulations hunny!!!


----------



## FJL

OMG AG!!!!! I am SO happy to see this!!! You did it!!! Is it a BT you're having on Monday? If so I hope your BETA levels are through the roof :D

Congratulations, I couldn't be happier for you and DH!


----------



## Arcanegirl

yea its a beta im having done.
tesco test much stronger this morning. Think im finally sarting to beleive it :D


----------



## shoeshopper

huge massive congratualtions
have a healthy 9 months!!


----------



## xarlenex

Aw wow, congrats!! Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: xxx


----------



## cheryl

OMG WOW congratulations hun, You really deserve it.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## bluebell

Huge congratulations on your :bfp: Fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## ashleigh2188

Definatly a line there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS to you both you must be :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## Angela855

Congratulations! :yipee: That's fab news xxx


----------



## Beltane

How are you feeling? =)


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## biteable

big congrats hun xx


----------



## Mynxie

Oh Ag, I'm so very happy for you sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairebear

that brill news congrayts hun x


----------



## Frankie

excellent xxxx


----------



## turbo_mom

oh wow I hope this is finally it for you!!! Congrats hun :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Amanda

I know I've said it in person, but I am so so pleased for you and Rob. You are such a lovely couple and really deserve this. You will both make such wonderful parents.

Welcome to the world of tiredness and sickness!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:


----------



## justme00

Such wonderful news!! All the waiting has paid off. Congratulations!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congrats :D


----------



## honey08

OOOOHHHH THATS NOT FAINT!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS....SO SO PLSED (hope im soon:()



BFP4Arcanegirl BFP4Arcanegirl BFP4Arcanegirl BFP4Arcanegirl BFP4Arcanegirl


:) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Wobbles

I seen her test yesterday (as she was at mine) darker than the one she posted here ...she should have been tested today at hospital had it not been a Sunday so its tomorrow and its looking ooo oooo so goodddddd hcg should have left the body from her injection dayssssssssssss ago!!

I'm excited and nervous for her tomorrow

GOOD LUCK GUYS

:wohoo:

x x


----------



## Layla

OMG fantastic!!! huge congrats! :)

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck at the hospital AG!:hugs:


----------



## maz

Good luck for your blood test hun - not that you'll need it of course.

I'm soooo pleased for you

:hug:


----------



## journey

Oh I'm soooo very happy for you - congratulations!!!


----------



## Sinead

OMG Congrats

I go away and come back to the most fantastic news - way to go AG, so chuffed for you xxxx


----------



## bird24

YAY congrats!!!! I've come back to some brilliant news yay!!!


----------



## pixielou

Hi, congratulations to ya!


----------



## wishing4ababy

fantastic news hun. :happydance::happydance::happydance: Well done. :hug::hug:


----------



## hopeful4baby

Arcanegirl!!!! You SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO deserve this!!!!!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the best news EVER. 

Good luck and all the best!! I wish you the most amazing pregnancy!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## ashrxxx




----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aww hunni thats brilliant news there is so def a line there. congrats hunni :happydance:. i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months
xx


----------



## Deise

OMG!!!!! :yipee: Mighty congrats Arcane!


----------



## bambikate

WOW CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## Lauz_1601

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS! really happy for you hun, I can definartly see that line! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! xxxx


----------



## HAYS

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: SO HAPPY FOR YOU
XX


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun, i can defo see it. yay


----------



## suziep

I can see it what wonderful news!! xxx


----------



## Carolina

Yay!! At last i am sooo thrilled for you and your oh you deserve this!!wishing you all the happiness in the world!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Capuru

OMG!! That's so wonderful AG!! So happy for you!!:dance::happydance::headspin: Congrats!!


----------



## kookie

woohoo congratulations xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Big congratulations :) :hugs:


----------



## butterflies

omg!!!! congrats! big big congrats & hugs xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------



## Farie

Congrats honey


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxxx


----------



## starryeye31

Congrats Hun !:hug:


----------



## ald

Congrats, h&h 9 mths x


----------



## kaygeebee

Wooooooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

Big Congrats.

So very very pleased for you


----------



## superp123

Congrats on your BFP hun!!! All my best, hope you have a h&h 9. :hugs:
P


----------



## Zoey1

Congrats Girlie! That's absolutely wonderful. =)


----------



## poppy

Congratulations AG!

That is fantastic news!

xxx


----------



## KX

OMG just seen this!

Congratulations, what fantastic news, and you are a success story and provide soo much hope and reality for ttc'ers!

Well done!


----------



## doc123

biggest congratulations ever- didnt know youd been trying so long girl.. you deserve it so much... enjoy and well done..looking forward to seeing you in 1st tri now!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle

HUGE congrats! xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

wow hon, im so happy for you, heres to a happy and healthy 9months


----------



## ANYA

Congrats you waited for this a long time


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats!!!! see u in 1st tri soon


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations!!


----------

